# Where should a family with 4 year old live?



## EMMEWYATT (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi All,

I am considering taking a position in Dubai/Abu Dhabi and my family will come with me as well. My wife and I have 4.5yr old twins and we are trying to get a handle on the best places to live - we prefer a villa so the kids have some kind of yard. School and community activities are important too. I will most likely commute to Abu Dhabi from Dubai so we probably don't want to be deep in the city I guess. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

springs will probably be best, depending on your budget??


----------



## EMMEWYATT (Oct 27, 2009)

marc said:


> springs will probably be best, depending on your budget??


How about Arabian Ranches? We are looking at around 220k AED a year.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah thats nice as well.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Arabian Ranches nicer than the Springs. You may be able to get something in the Meadows for that, which is within the Springs (kind of, hard to explain) but much bigger villas. We're in the Meadows but are probably going to move next year because I can't stand the roadworks or the traffic. After 3 years, it's wearing a bit thin.

Another thing, I'd get onto schools quick smart. Especially as you have two places to find and the lower years are the most subscribed. Good luck.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

email [email protected] - he will tell you everything you need to know about Arabian ranches.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

If you will be working in AD and have an adequate housing allowance (220+) then best to live in AD. More so if you are planning to start mid-late next year as there will be loads of new stock coming on line which should result in improving rent situation.

Lots of folk are attracted by the social life and things to do in Dubai and for them it makes a lot of sense to do the commute. For young family though, you will likely want time with your two stars and spending an extra 2hrs a day on the road will not give you this.


----------



## EMMEWYATT (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the thoughts. Any suggestions on where in AD that would be good for the kids/ family? Some have mentioned Khalifa City?

Thanks.





titirangi said:


> If you will be working in AD and have an adequate housing allowance (220+) then best to live in AD. More so if you are planning to start mid-late next year as there will be loads of new stock coming on line which should result in improving rent situation.
> 
> Lots of folk are attracted by the social life and things to do in Dubai and for them it makes a lot of sense to do the commute. For young family though, you will likely want time with your two stars and spending an extra 2hrs a day on the road will not give you this.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Raha gardens and mangrove village are very popular for families. Khalifa city A or B not so good for families as you will likely feel very isolated (we are currently living there with young family and preparing to move out), no parks, pools or anything really.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

if you have to live in dubai then you might beable to get something in arabian ranches, might. most likely end up in the springs. no way you would find anything priced that low in green community. best bet is go to abu d.


----------



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

I have to agree with the person that said, if you work in Abu Dhabi to live in Abu Dhabi. You will get a better housing allowance and the 2 hours a day commute (on a good day) just keeps you away from your young family.

I know that many folks have preferences to the Greens and Arabian Ranches, but I chose Mirdif because you can get bigger villas ( 2 and 3 times the size) for 150000 dirhams and you are right next Emirates Road and it won't take you 1/2 hour just to get out of your complex.

The prices are dropping like flies and everything is very negotiable because building is still going on here so it is a renters market like never before. And if you want to head down a little ways near Arabian Centre, 7000 sq. ft villas are going for 180000.


----------



## EMMEWYATT (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Does it seem like too much to commute from Dubai to AD if we were to have offices near Yas? It will be important for us to be somewhere that the kids can develop freinds since they will be leaving their freinds and beloved Au Pair behind. Thanks.


----------



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

EMMEWYATT said:


> Thanks for the info. Does it seem like too much to commute from Dubai to AD if we were to have offices near Yas? It will be important for us to be somewhere that the kids can develop freinds since they will be leaving their freinds and beloved Au Pair behind. Thanks.


It's really a personal decision. Traffic on one day can be fine and then a nightmare for no reason another day. You are looking at a minimum of 1 hour commute each way, more likely 1.5 each way. If you find a good neighborhood and school, the kids will adjust and make friends through school most likely. Since everyone here lives in compounds, unlike open neighborhoods in US where you can see people's houses from the street, your kids will make friends through the school and other activities they get involved. You also build relationships that way as well.

As a parent, my kids are grown now, you want to be able to leave the office for an hour or so to attend events either during the day or right after school, the commute may give you less flexibility.

Again, it is a personal choice. Nanny's here are easy to find. especially from the Phillipines. And they love kids.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I do the commute daily from Arabian Ranches to AD (nr the airport) and that takes 1hr 5mins in the morning and 1hr 15mins coming back.

The only place that generally gets congested is the Jebel Ali roundabout on Emirates Road nr Green Community (not the big roundabout, the one before)

It is very doable, and more than likely you might even find someone to car share with


----------

